# Репортаж с фабрики Freres Maugein



## Borhard (17 Ноя 2010)

My Webpage


Репортаж с фабрики Freres Maugein
интересно посмотреть


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (18 Ноя 2010)

О да, это замечательно, я бы хотел побольше о них узнать, но у них, к сожалению, нет ни своего сайта, ни online каталога. А для понимания этого репортажа у меня не хватает французского.


----------

